# Anybody Grown out the Vanilla Kush?



## BluffinCali (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody has grown or even just smoked some vanilla kush? Im gonna get some regardless, but any personal smoke/grow reports would be cool. 

Shoot for the stars!!!


----------



## SlickWilly (Feb 9, 2010)

hey man im in the same boat, i haven't heard or seen much on it but i went ahead and got some. they just came today from speedy seedz. they're the cheapest place to get them. $65


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah thats where Im gonna get em from, was just wondering if anyone around here had any personal experience with it at all. Congrats on getting a pack, I cant wait to see how they do. Let me know how the germ rate is for your pack, any info would be much appreciated. Peace man


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 9, 2010)

Not yet, they just released em a month ago. So im sure people have started, jus not finished yet. Good luck, sounds like some yummy shit. Smoke well..


----------



## blahblahblah123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Not yet, they just released em a month ago. So im sure people have started, jus not finished yet. Good luck, sounds like some yummy shit. Smoke well..


bookmarked this for later.. waiting for mr nice's medicine man to come back into stock at attitude (coming soon! ) and then im getting those two together.. yum


----------



## Fditty00 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wanna see both! Imma send u a friend request, pm me when u start. Srry for jackin ur thread..


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll be sure to journal the vanilla kush grow so we can all see how they do, gonna be about a month before I start mine up. Yeah I got an email from mr.nice saying that they'll have their fresh seed stock available in march I believe, can wait for that either. Wish you all the best, Peace!


----------



## SlickWilly (Feb 10, 2010)

BluffinCali said:


> I'll be sure to journal the vanilla kush grow so we can all see how they do, gonna be about a month before I start mine up. Yeah I got an email from mr.nice saying that they'll have their fresh seed stock available in march I believe, can wait for that either. Wish you all the best, Peace!


hey man ill be sure to have a journal on my V Kush too, but i've got a plant going now that has like six weeks left. So a couple of days before my current grow is done ill germ them


----------



## SlickWilly (Feb 10, 2010)

well looking at that pic definitely more like 8-10 week lol


----------



## kevinthegroove (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm having a go at vanilla kush - its my first ever hydro grow so no idea what to expect from anything let alone vanilla kush!!

Growing under 400w, 4 pot wilma in cana coco with cana nutes... 

All 5 seeds germinated easily and seem to have started ok (about 2 weeks in from seed) - seem to be quite squat plants with large leaves - but like i said not really sure what to expect...have posted a pic, any advice is gratefully accepted!!

ps. the little fellah in the background is a G13 pineapple express which i germinated for a laugh - was going to give it to a mate to bring on but doen't seem to grow - root bound I guess!!


----------



## nickfury510 (Mar 20, 2010)

anybody here have a journal going? im really interested in this strain?


----------



## tr1ple (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys. 1st post but I couldn't help but chime in. Like KevintheGroove this is my first hydro grow. I got 5 fem VK from Barney's via The Attitude. All 5 sprouted but, survival of the fittest I guess, and I kept the first 3 that grew nice taproots. The 2 in my first pic are the predominant pheno it seems. Very squat and already pretty odorous. In the next pic I'm pointing out another pheno that seems to be present and someone on another forum had a similar VK. It's a little taller and not handling the feeding regimen as well. You can see spotting on a leaf. The last is a cheese from Greenhouse that was a free giveaway from The Attitude and is doing very nicely for me. These are all about 3 1/2 weeks from seed in an aero/fog box, vegging under a T5 setup, drinking up a soup of Advanced Nutes.


----------



## BluffinCali (Mar 23, 2010)

Im very interested to see how your grows go, my next order is for the vanilla so I'll be sure to check in and see how things progress. Good luck and good growing, peace


----------



## kevinthegroove (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys


Another week in from the last photos ( 3 weeks from seed)

forgot to say I'm using a 400 watt Sunmaster Dual Spectrum lamp.

All seems pretty good - seems to be a very short strain, with huge leaves - maybe I'm doing something wrong not to get vertical height but hey -it suits me and seems to be a kush trait so onwards, and in this case outwards!!

Any help appreciated 


The 2 little plants are a spare vanilla kush and a G13 pineapple haze


----------



## Big Raw J (Mar 24, 2010)

tr1ple said:


> Hey guys. 1st post but I couldn't help but chime in. Like KevintheGroove this is my first hydro grow. I got 5 fem VK from Barney's via The Attitude. All 5 sprouted but, survival of the fittest I guess, and I kept the first 3 that grew nice taproots. The 2 in my first pic are the predominant pheno it seems. Very squat and already pretty odorous. In the next pic I'm pointing out another pheno that seems to be present and someone on another forum had a similar VK. It's a little taller and not handling the feeding regimen as well. You can see spotting on a leaf. The last is a cheese from Greenhouse that was a free giveaway from The Attitude and is doing very nicely for me. These are all about 3 1/2 weeks from seed in an aero/fog box, vegging under a T5 setup, drinking up a soup of Advanced Nutes.


Cool to see someone doing the fog... I just got one for my shroom setup, but was thinking about seting a fogger up for a hydro grow with aero or a dwc. 

Sorry to be off subject, but I am interested in VK too..


----------



## Big Raw J (Mar 24, 2010)

kevinthegroove said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> Another week in from the last photos ( 3 weeks from seed)
> ...


Don't worry about them being squat, the closer the nodes from the get go the better. They will stretch out later as all plants do in flower. They look great.


----------



## kevinthegroove (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks mate - I figured they look pretty healthy - just not like anything I've seen my mates grow...

Will keep popping back in when something happens - gonna keep 'em in veg for another week then switch 'em - from what i've read they are about 9 weeks to maturity from switch...


----------



## kevinthegroove (Mar 30, 2010)

well here we are - another week along

front left is showing definite female pre-flowers and has always been the healthiest, best looking plant. going to do some cuttings from all 4 of the main plants - then switch them and grow them out...

I'm sure they will grow vertically after the switch but they are still showing short, wide with huge fan leaves....

following the full cana coco nute program (which you can create online for the size of tank which means dosing nutes is a doddle) - I'm sure they make you buy loads of stuff you don't need but I've got them at the following for a 30 litre tank

75 cana A
75 cana B
60 Rhizo 
75 Cannazym 

feeding 4 x 15 mins per day during lights on.

Gonna hand water the big girl water only for a couple of days to knock back the nitrogen prior to taking the cuttings.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking tight! I'd be interested to see what they look like by now! That small tent will look even smaller once those girls take off!!

I've got 4 VK that have just gone into flower. I LST'd these once but removed the strings a bit early, just enough time to create some nice extra tops before going into flower... Here's a few pics!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/318748-bf-fem-vanilla-kush-x4.html


----------



## kevinthegroove (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll get some more pics up
still going well - 2 weeks from the switch to 12 / 12 and they have rocketed up - 1 has gone crazy tall


----------



## aimnstu (May 21, 2010)

Well I am going to have to stay in touch with this one as i have a pack of them just started today.


----------



## deprave (May 21, 2010)

I have a young seedling she is about 15 or so days old now, the latest pics are from day 12 in my growlog.

<---Click Journal Entries: # to see my growlog


----------



## epoo (May 24, 2010)

im new to the forum and I have a vanilla kush in my grow log. bushy little bastard


----------



## The Snowman (May 24, 2010)

here's mine at around 21 days old. she has some fat fat leaves on her.


----------



## epoo (May 25, 2010)

No doubt man.. I love those fat ass leaves.. Your seems to be growing alot more spread out.


----------



## aimnstu (Jun 2, 2010)

my pack of 5 are doing ok so far got them in 4x4 blocks of rockwool and under 4 2 ft t 5 HO blubs and they are just starting to put on more and more leaves.  this is my second grow in my set up. but frist grow with good seeds we are so pumped up about it. Thinking of doing a grow show.


----------



## deprave (Jun 16, 2010)

epoo said:


> No doubt man.. I love those fat ass leaves.. Your seems to be growing alot more spread out.


 yea I think his was stretching or something or maybe its just the angle of his picture but mine is perfectly symetric and very compact right now, fat leaves just like that...Mine stuned at about 10 days or so it stopped growing and 10 days later I transplanted it and it kicked back into gear....I want to say that it can take *a lot* of nutrients...so yea mine is roughly 10 days behind, looks about like my avatar picture as far as size and how compact and bush it is(its BF sweet tooth in my avatar) but it has much much much fatter leaves.


----------



## ataxia (Jun 16, 2010)

i want it!! i've only grown one Barney's strain ( and even with personal error) the genetics are fantastic. If you search youtube, hightimes, or attitude. I think you'll find Derry the owner?? talking the about how nice the strain is in an interview...
i want it..
i want it.
i want it..
i want it..


----------



## deprave (Jun 17, 2010)

ataxia said:


> i want it!! i've only grown one Barney's strain ( and even with personal error) the genetics are fantastic. If you search youtube, hightimes, or attitude. I think you'll find Derry the owner?? talking the about how nice the strain is in an interview...
> i want it..
> i want it.
> i want it..
> i want it..


 a lot of people say its hype and it was pushed on everyone at cannabis cup they had like unlimited free vanilla kush buds so its thought that this kind of marketing is why it is so hyped. So dont get to excited lol...A lot of long time grower friends I talked with some have been featured in hightimes magazine say that barneys farm is not really all its hyped up to be in general so we will see


----------



## ink the world (Jun 18, 2010)

I grew out a 5 pack of Violator Kush, all germed and sprouted got 1 very nice keeper that was a different pheno than the rest.
Been growing it in my perpetual grow for a few generations now and its staying in my grow. I have to rank it as some of the best smoke Ive ever had. All my heavy smoker friends have said the same. Unbelievably stinky, tasty and frosted. Couldn't be happier. 

Id give it a shot, but I have a few more to run first


----------



## ataxia (Jun 27, 2010)

deprave said:


> a lot of people say its hype and it was pushed on everyone at cannabis cup they had like unlimited free vanilla kush buds so its thought that this kind of marketing is why it is so hyped. So dont get to excited lol...A lot of long time grower friends I talked with some have been featured in hightimes magazine say that barneys farm is not really all its hyped up to be in general so we will see


 i understand what you're saying about the hype. I mean if the owner is hyping it up in an interview i can see where you could assume that. But imo the genetics i had were great man. Like i said, i didn't give them enough care and the buds were still VERY strong and the plants pretty durable. I am aware of the hype behind the company ... but i've never seen someone complaining about the quality of bud their seeds produced.
I want the vanilla kush just for the fact that it seems like it would be an interesting smoke.


----------



## The Snowman (Jun 27, 2010)

mine at day 12 since sex was shown


----------



## obamasmokesweed (Jun 27, 2010)

my vk is outdoors about 7 weeks old it was growing kinda slow at first but now is about 18 inch tall and has some fat ass leaves this is my first plant that i paid for seeds first name brand hope it turns out good


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 2, 2010)

Just flipped mine for flowering. They were end of 6ths week from seedling when flipped. Plenty of pics here:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/341992-first-mj-grow-1200w-hid.html

Flowering to come. Genetics seem fine and not overly hyped. Then again, I just read a couple of strain reviews and went with them. I wasn't clued into the cannabis cup.

mm


----------



## Total Head (Jul 3, 2010)

ok people this thread was started months ago. surely there is someone who can report on the actual smoke by now...i want to know about the flavor and the smell it leaves in a room after it burns. i want yeilds. i want pics. all i find on the search are journals that aren't finished yet. hasn't anyone actually smoked it? what happened to all the people who ordered and planted right away? the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Cissy (Jul 3, 2010)

I had one as a throw in. She was extremely small in comparison (to White Widow and White Berry) for the 1st 4 weeks of flower, but she has suddenly blossomed in week 6 and has surpassed the others (in sheer size at least). Will have to wait and see how strongly she finishes up.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 5, 2010)

Total Head said:


> ok people this thread was started months ago. surely there is someone who can report on the actual smoke by now...i want to know about the flavor and the smell it leaves in a room after it burns. i want yeilds. i want pics. all i find on the search are journals that aren't finished yet. hasn't anyone actually smoked it? what happened to all the people who ordered and planted right away? the suspense is killing me.


I've been watching this grow journal that just finished. Remember to rep him.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/318748-bf-fem-vanilla-kush-x4.html

mm


----------



## toasty1 (Jul 6, 2010)

my vanilla kush @ day 53 of 12/12


----------



## kevinthegroove (Jul 12, 2010)

So - I have harvested and the results were quite remarkable

Although I suffered with a bit of bud rot fungus and had to pull a fraction early compared to where I wanted, the yield was very good. They grew a little tall for my 1.6m tent and I struggled to keep them out of the lights but I will know for next time.


Although not properly cured yet - (I have been patient with the drying) The smoking smaples, holy gods !!! this strain is awesome - all four plants have produced fantastic resin packed colas (no photos I'm afraid) and the high is very trippy followed by periods of almost total detachment from the world around you - the only high I have had like it was some Australian outdoor a friend of mine got sent over a bout 5 years ago.

I'm afraid I can't claim any sense of vanilla flavor of odor - but WOW what a hit. 

As I said, I experienced problems with mould inside the big colas during flush (was using canna boost and water for about a week - whereas In retrospect I should have fed for another week then flushed for a week- would have had more amber trichs at harvest and I think the lack of nutes meant that the plants were more suscpetible to bud rot) - 

That said there is nothing wrong with the smoke AT ALL. I ended up giving at least an ounce of undried bud away as I can only handle so much weed in tempting proximity ( I still have 2 large canning jars full - which is plenty) and those that I gave it to have all said it is a fabulous smoke.

I have kept the best stuff for myself and will cure it really well over a couple of months - absolutely recommended and the grow went reallyl well following the online cana coco nutes scheme in a small tent with Wilma drippers and a 400 W dual spectrum light. I wish I had LST'd earlier but this is all part of the learning process.


Don't hesitate if you get the chance to grow this one - I love it!!


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 12, 2010)

i'll pick this strain up during the august deal  i'm thinking the smokey vanilla quality is from the kashmir?


----------



## BoNgHiTtA (Jul 12, 2010)

Let me add in for you, I was recently in the Dam smokin this at Barneys. Seriously tasty shit, one of my absolute favorites in all of Amsterdam. i was there for a month too, smokin my brains out!

I liked it so much, I brought some home to enjoy myself. Started them in coco ebb and flow system. Should be hella YUM


----------



## mrider7129 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yea its a super fiya strain, Smoked the shit out of it at the 09 cannbis cup, our group chilled by the barneys booth all day one day and they just kept feeding us 10 foot long bags full of vaped N kush, it was so lovely. lol i have some pics of myself holding 2 huge buds of em too there i would post but they have my face in them..lol Very good smoke though i plan on buying some myself.


----------



## BluffinCali (Aug 8, 2010)

I finally just orderd a pack of vanilla kush and violator kush during this august promo so I can also try out the shortstuff autos. Ive had my indoor cycles going along with a big outdoor medical grow with a friend of mine and we've been harvesting different autos now for a couple of months, mainly the easy ryder from lowryder, which was averaging around 2oz per plant outdoors, all in 5gl pots, also had hindu kush, purple gems and 60day wonder, all of which surpassed my expectations for quality and yield. I currently have the 3 nirvana autos going, 6 grassomatic C+ X ak's, flower power and one dinafem auto and I have to say all these little bumper harvests have been great to tide us over, really they've just been a joy to watch, this is the first year Ive started running autos and atleast for me there here to stay. My last couple of packs I got regular easy ryders going seperate so I can get a bunch of seeds, which we just pollinated 2 plants a few weeks ago, which is the first time Ive intentionally pollinated a plant. Having a blast, cant wait for the outdoor to get done, its going to be huge, have to invest in a bud trimmer cause I dont want carple tunnel after harvest. Good luck to everyone, Peace!


----------



## epoo (Aug 8, 2010)

i just got done harvesting.. my damn camera wont dock to my comp for some strange reason. im trying to get pics of asap.. excellent smoke


----------



## lost&found (Aug 17, 2010)

toasty1 said:


> my vanilla kush @ day 53 of 12/12


 
They seem pretty ready at 53 days, I think that description says 9 weeks , but it seems that short of 8 is ok too, at least with that pheno.
What would you say was the average finishing times?


----------



## deprave (Aug 18, 2010)

just finish my vanilla, pretty done around day 53 for me also but I harvest the top cola on day 60..now letting the rest of the plant still going on day 64...18inch tall plant 1600W of light, top half of cola was 60G Wet now 19G not completely dry yet..amazing plant great grow, the pride of my garden this run...


There is 2 very distinct phenos, Indicia and Super Indicia..super indicia pheno has leaves bigger than basketballs on my 18inch plant


----------



## Bigby (Sep 6, 2010)

deprave said:


> just finish my vanilla, pretty done around day 53 for me also but I harvest the top cola on day 60..now letting the rest of the plant still going on day 64...18inch tall plant 1600W of light, top half of cola was 60G Wet now 19G not completely dry yet..amazing plant great grow, the pride of my garden this run...
> 
> 
> There is 2 very distinct phenos, Indicia and Super Indicia..super indicia pheno has leaves bigger than basketballs on my 18inch plant


Nice nice 

Got a couple of questions - was that just one plant under the 1600w of light? and what type of light (HID, CFL, LED)?

Thanks


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting that the cats that said it was good shit only have a few posts under their belts. I'm growing VK right NOW. I will chop it on the 18th. Of my VK I will say that it streached WELL beyond what the breader said it would, and the main cola is STILL very airy. This may be due to using a new soil that I'm going to kick to the curb. My LSD ended up pretty large too. The main cola of the VK DOES smell of vanilla of some sort....I just can't place an exact. It's a very heavy sent too, and very original compared to others that have passed my grow room. It's sticky as well. I think she will, despite the airy cola, produce a good amount of bud. When I chop it, it will be day 62 of flower. As of today the caylxes have not swelled that much. The LSD has (caylxes) swelled so much that the main cola on one of them looks sort of frankenstein, but my other one looks like she needs another 3 weeks to finish....hmmmmm????

I would say my Vanilla Kush is about 36-40" and I had to LST it to keep it under/off the light....but had to do the same with one of the LSD's too. The other LSD is right around 20-22". That plant is producng some pretty good bud at internodes on the side branches so that will=decent harvest!!! Internode spacing on the large VK/LSD is close to 6" resulting in a 10-12 node (total) plant. Had they been compact the results could have been better, however having the extra space between nodes has produced some decent lower bud sites.


Peace out

Chiefbootknocker


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Sep 15, 2010)

I am growing a 5 pack of vanilla right now... I am cutting one down tomorrow. On this particular pheno the leaves are very fat and wide and very dark green as well, all the way up to harvest. It is very easy to grow... I will show you all some picks. Fuck the hype it just looks resiny as fuck and thats next to widow, diesel, lemon haze and jack. It smells vaguely of some mildly skunky lavender-vanilla, its a very original aroma for me. I dont care what anyone says this shit is fire based on looks and smell alone and I have harvested some killer strains. I cant wait til its cured. these next 3 weeks are going to be painstaking.


----------



## ArjanGreenhouseseeds (Sep 24, 2010)

i got 10 comin next week. what do you guys think about topping these. will they respond well ?


----------



## student121 (Oct 11, 2010)

this my grow at the mo in dwc setup


https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/373382-vanilla-kush-afghan-kush-special.html


----------



## stickybob (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm putting a vk into flower in next few days, the stem is twice as wide as any of my ww, the leaves twice as big and the lushness is unbelievable! cloning to death tonight and flowering the stalk​


----------



## matthew waugh (Nov 10, 2010)

just started to crack thes seeds what wer they like i got 5 like and one ak 48


----------



## Hyman (Dec 6, 2010)

chiefbootknocker said:


> Interesting that the cats that said it was good shit only have a few posts under their belts. I'm growing VK right NOW. I will chop it on the 18th. Of my VK I will say that it streached WELL beyond what the breader said it would, and the main cola is STILL very airy. This may be due to using a new soil that I'm going to kick to the curb. My LSD ended up pretty large too. The main cola of the VK DOES smell of vanilla of some sort....I just can't place an exact. It's a very heavy sent too, and very original compared to others that have passed my grow room. It's sticky as well. I think she will, despite the airy cola, produce a good amount of bud. When I chop it, it will be day 62 of flower. As of today the caylxes have not swelled that much. The LSD has (caylxes) swelled so much that the main cola on one of them looks sort of frankenstein, but my other one looks like she needs another 3 weeks to finish....hmmmmm????
> 
> I would say my Vanilla Kush is about 36-40" and I had to LST it to keep it under/off the light....but had to do the same with one of the LSD's too. The other LSD is right around 20-22". That plant is producng some pretty good bud at internodes on the side branches so that will=decent harvest!!! Internode spacing on the large VK/LSD is close to 6" resulting in a 10-12 node (total) plant. Had they been compact the results could have been better, however having the extra space between nodes has produced some decent lower bud sites.
> 
> ...


Reviving this thread to give my perspective. I'm about nine weeks into flower and have both VK and LSD going with a nearly identical review as Chief. Both stretched an incredible amount, large internode spacing, VK is still a bit airy for sure. LSD has spawned the first few red hairs and looks much better- tighter buds and many more bud sites. When in veg, LSD was very bushy but through flower it has stretched into the light; far more than expected. VK shot straight up from the start. Both strains are very potent smelling and unique compared to previous grows, although I can't pick out any vanilla scent. Can't say I'm disappointed, but I was hoping for a bit better performance out of the Kush. Hopefully all is forgotten when I've smoked some. 

I'm not a frequent poster, but I'm often lurking. When I purchased the Barney's seeds, I checked a lot of reviews and I'm now returning the favor to other inquirers. Next up (now germing) - Barney's G13/Haze, Red Diesel, and UFO's Lemon Skunk. Will report on those in the future.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 8, 2010)

I will add my opinion as i am sitting here looking at two primo nugs that my mobile delivery guy brought me. God damn man I opened the jar and got smacked in the face with vanilla, the pheno that he got and grew out absolutely smacks of the smell. Nugs are SUPER dense and resiny i am very impressed flavor wise i dont really taste the vanilla but it hits like oldschool kush i used to get back in the 90's. I still run across it occasionaly but its hard to find this vanilla kush expands super sick too in the lungs has a great hit to it and packs a mean punch its a lovely lovely strain i would love to add it to my garden. Now lets just hope the pheno i get out of the pack of seeds i order is a super indica =)


----------



## mr.lucky405 (Dec 8, 2010)

i'm gorowing both the vk and the lsd as well. about 8 weeks into flower. the vk shot up and stretched like mad. didn't expect that. had to LST it to keep it in my tent. seems to be slower to mature than the LSD. the LSD is shorter and more dense. smells fantastic and looks like it will be a good producer. eager to see how it smokes. overall, not impressed with the vk. i don't think it's going to give me nearly as much as the LSD. unless the smoke is outstanding, i doubt i'd grow it again.


----------



## datpiff (Dec 8, 2010)

... i guess you guys are happy but honestly barney sux stay away from his stuff... if you want good weed... theres many good seed breeders out there and barney isnt one... anyways who buys anything from a guy called barney?


----------



## ford442 (Dec 8, 2010)

i love my vanilla kush - i got one free from attitude as well as barney's pineapple chunk - both produced fairly well, but what is amazing is the flavor from both of these came out really exquisite - i will be saving these away.. they rival super lemon haze for the overall flavor and stone..


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 11, 2011)

what one is better the pineapple or the vanilla?


----------



## ford442 (Jan 11, 2011)

if i had to choose one it would probably be the pineapple for its striking taste..


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 11, 2011)

i know the pineapple is suppose to have 25 percent thc and the vanilla is 22. did the pineapple get you higher or were the highs about the same. im thinking of ordering these seeds and was just wandering what one to get


----------



## ford442 (Jan 11, 2011)

i have been saving both kinds - i smoked quite a bit of vanilla and was pleased with the stone, but i have barely touched the pineapple since i am preserving it - both were single free seeds from the tude so only one plant of each, but everyone agreed that the pineapple is the taste treasure of the two - i remember being quite stoned from it.. 
last year i went for the heaviest THC strains and I actually think that Super Lemon Haze is too strong for me.. i have never said that about any weed before.. i am just thinking that sometimes the most powerful stone is not always the most fun.. White Widow is supposed to have more THC as i recall, but take it from me that the numbers don't always add up - SLH is like twice as powerful as WW..


----------



## Serapis (Jan 11, 2011)

Neat to see this old thread bumped up... Still nothing from anyone who has finished a grow of Van Kush? 

The G13 Pineapple Express is back in stock at the Tude... I'm tempted.....


----------



## Total Head (Jan 11, 2011)

ford442 said:


> if i had to choose one it would probably be the pineapple for its striking taste..


my vanilla kush freebie hermed but the pineapple chunk was positively awesome. everything about it. i also grew the slh and i have to agree with you that this stuff is the only thing so far that has come close to the taste of it.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 2 Vanilla kush in flower. One at 17days the other at 36. It's a slow kickstart into flower for me as some others. no smell yet. I'll update when I chop. or its final days.

Best of luck to all who grow VK


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 11, 2011)

that was back 2 years ago, '09, a gr8 high with a giggly happy front, my wife loves it and thats all she smokes, thats why I dont buy or grow it.
Ocean forest and Gen. Hydro. nutes, I think this was 7 weeks


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 11, 2011)

so how long did it have to go until it was ready for the chop? she looks really nice.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 15, 2011)

anyone got any updated pics on vanilla?


----------



## marcus welbourn (Feb 7, 2011)

im growing 5 vk,s i vegged for 4 weeks and whent to flip..they grew to 2.5 ft in 10 days and showed their 1st buds on day 11,they smell already and of the 5 they r all the same height and have masses of bud sites..mine came from barneys and im well pleased with them.i cant see why some people say there shit as mine r wicked and r going to be big yeilders


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 8, 2011)

marcus welbourn said:


> im growing 5 vk,s i vegged for 4 weeks and whent to flip..they grew to 2.5 ft in 10 days and showed their 1st buds on day 11,they smell already and of the 5 they r all the same height and have masses of bud sites..mine came from barneys and im well pleased with them.i cant see why some people say there shit as mine r wicked and r going to be big yeilders


nice, do you got any pics of them you could post up?


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

week 5-6


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 8, 2011)

looking very tasty


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 8, 2011)

hey wiered question off topic here, but what do you guys think about telling somone off RIU where you are from so you can meet up and smoke? sorry bluffincali for posting this in your thread


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

slayer6669 said:


> hey wiered question off topic here, but what do you guys think about telling somone off RIU where you are from so you can meet up and smoke? sorry bluffincali for posting this in your thread


well if you're from a med state or where it's legal go for it imo. If not I wouldn't unless it was a long standing member of RIU. like pre' 08 members that were here when I got here.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Feb 8, 2011)

I grew out the Vanilla Kush when I get it from a freebie from the Tude....imo, it was kind of a stretchy plant, took super long to finish and the smoke wasn't my favorite.....Love BF's stuff, currently running LSD and Pineapple Chunk...but I didn't clone this one for a reason


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 8, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> well if you're from a med state or where it's legal go for it imo. If not I wouldn't unless it was a long standing member of RIU. like pre' 08 members that were here when I got here.


ok thanks for the opinion


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 28, 2011)

only 6 days left on my Vanilla Kush, Was vegged for about 6weeks and topped. Very low odor, but it still stinks when taken out of the Grow Room... Height is around 21inches.
I have a small branch that I'm about to put in the jar that was cut on day 61.
[video=youtube;YevObyKqzsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YevObyKqzsw[/video]


----------



## marcus welbourn (Feb 28, 2011)

heres some pics of mine 17 days into flower,since then buds r huge and stink of lavender,their now 4 weeks in so if u want ill put some recent pics up,its a plant that wont disappoint,good luck


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 28, 2011)

most def. put up those recent pics bruh


----------



## marcus welbourn (Feb 28, 2011)

these were taken on saturday pics arnt great i had to use my phone


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Feb 28, 2011)

I have one growing, some of it got polinated by a hermie. The rest of it has Enormous callaxes that look seeded even though they're not. Almost no stretch on the one I have, and it smells like orange peel.


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 1, 2011)

DaGrapeApe said:


> I have one growing, some of it got polinated by a hermie. The rest of it has Enormous callaxes that look seeded even though they're not. Almost no stretch on the one I have, and it smells like orange peel.


hydro or soil/less? what nutrients? I use Canna on my Vanilla Kush but it doesnt really seem to smell all the much, my Blue Widow smells amazing though... using Canna on the Blue Widow as well.


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 1, 2011)

Day 35 Vanilla Kush vegged for 5 weeks.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Mar 1, 2011)

Only picture that I have.. It was a free bean from the tude.. Good smoke grew pretty big.. med on the nutes..


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 1, 2011)

that lady looks a lil stressed my friend but beautiful non the least, how close to being done was that? how long did ya veg?


----------



## marcus welbourn (Mar 2, 2011)

heres mine 4 weeks in flower


----------



## fraiserblaze (Mar 28, 2011)

got some vanilla kush today from my buddy wow this stuff is tasty . Good luck with the grow it will be well worth the work . This stuff is awesome !!!!


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Mar 28, 2011)

mrmatt said:


> that lady looks a lil stressed my friend but beautiful non the least, how close to being done was that? how long did ya veg?


we had some ph issues .. lol and for some dumb reason I didnt take a cut .. Thats week six we let her go 9.. 5 week veg.. she doubled her size


----------



## detroitkushking (Mar 29, 2011)

Grew some out awhile back, looked super crystallized but had no smell or taste for that matter, but did pack a punch! Same grow did Ghs super Lemon haze and it had way more taste and potentcy!


----------



## dmwk1822 (May 23, 2011)

IMO i think this strain has more pheno types then people think ive seen short indica type ones that produce hella indica type ones that didnt yield much and then the same with stativa types and i dont think it was the growers. all of them crystaly and most very stinky ive never grown it but ive done alot of research on it theirs to many different oppions for it to be only 2 phenos like take for instence the people that say it doesnt smell the majority of people would say it was the smelliest plant of all in their garden so their must be something other then growers going on with this plant. who knows maybe im wrong any one???


----------



## ford442 (May 23, 2011)

i have grown one VK outdoors - it matured beautifully and the smell was like sweet vanilla and spice.. subtle, but very lovely.. not as pungently strong smelling as pineapple or super lemon..


----------



## dmwk1822 (May 26, 2011)

My VK seed just sprouted today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

